# totally cool pregnancy test



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pt...perminated=70H

eta-
woops. it's a joke!







still a pretty neat idea, though.







:


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

haha- a friend played that joke on me for April fools... I was like OH MY WORD I NEED IT. Lol.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Being Type A I was totally excited by this. Oh well.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

That would be a great test to have if it was real


----------

